# Reporting Homebrew Games



## Kerian (Jan 28, 2010)

I created this topic because I don't know how to proceed.

I stumbled across several Homebrew titles for the NDS not listed here yet and thought I should inform the Homerbew Staff about it. However, I recieved no answers to my PMs to staff members (I waited ~2months), so I created this topic here.

Are we not allowed to inform the staff about Homebrew?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 28, 2010)

Kerian said:
			
		

> *Are we not allowed to inform the staff about Homebrew?*


Nothing in the Forum Rules says anything about not being allowed to. Maybe they're just too busy? Send the PM's again.


----------



## Kerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I don't want to bother them with lot's of PM's you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



On a sidenote and of topic, 2000posts in 3 months?!


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 28, 2010)

The User Submitted News section is there for a reason. If you think a piece of software is noteworthy, post it there.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 28, 2010)

Kerian said:
			
		

> Well I don't want to bother them with lot's of PM's you know


Just message the Mag staff.


----------



## prowler (Jan 28, 2010)

Filetrip is also another reason why its there.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> The User Submitted News section is there for a reason. If you think a piece of software is noteworthy, post it there.


That or message me, some staff are away because of private stuff while I'll always be here to piss people off.


----------



## Minox (Jan 28, 2010)

PMing staff works, but only if they can find the time to do so. The easier way would be to either create a new topic in the "User Submitted News"-section or use the "Submit News" module which I'll link below. 




Submit News

Me, myself however have been thinking of picking up the posting of news again after being rather busy the latest month.


----------



## Kerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you all for clearing things up.


----------



## dice (Jan 28, 2010)

Out of interest, who did you PM?


----------



## Kerian (Feb 24, 2010)

Minox_IX and Hadrian for example. Sorry for the late answer.


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2010)

Kerian said:
			
		

> Minox_IX and Hadrian for example. Sorry for the late answer.


Oh

I think I somehow missed that message completely, might've been the Christmas rush and all. That doesn't excuse anything, but I'm still sorry for not responding to that PM of yours :/


----------



## Kerian (Feb 24, 2010)

After struggling with the upload of the picture, I managed to add one game to the user news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210270

Thanks for the help


----------

